# hp pavillion dv6000z

## markybob

Does anyone know if the new Pavillion dv6000z laptop is linux compatible? I havent been able to find anything by googling and I need to know if I can purchase this laptop or not. I'm especially concerned about ATI chipsets, but I cant even find which chipset the motherboard uses. Any information is greatly appreciated. Thanks!

----------

## coplaniuk

I'm currently working with the dv5000t, the little brother to that laptop.  So far, I havn't had any problems getting things to work.  I havn't tried to set up wireless yet though.  The only things that are really difference is that the dv6000t has the AMD processor and a higher RAM video card.  Processor won't cause any problems though, and both nVidia cards are supported.  I would make a very safe assumption that all other components are pretty much the same.

----------

